# Waterproof Boots?



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Just curious what kind of boots you guys wear to the Mt.? I usually just wear my work boots or some hiking type boots but they aren't waterproof.

Today I was walking around in the east coast slop we were hit with this week and my boots and socks were just soaked. So, I'm in the market for a new pair.

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

LightninSVT said:


> Just curious what kind of boots you guys wear to the Mt.? I usually just wear my work boots or some hiking type boots but they aren't waterproof.
> 
> Today I was walking around in the east coast slop we were hit with this week and my boots and socks were just soaked. So, I'm in the market for a new pair.
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


I dont wear boots. However I wear Etnies Highrises which are water resistant and have a guessed tongue to keep water out. They are really comfy and have done a really good job of keeping snow, slush, and water off of my feet and they are more comfortable than boots


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

These North Face snow boots that I got for a very short notice snowshoe trip. I'm pretty sure they're waterproof, plus they're plenty warm and comfy and feel great after having my feet imprisoned in snowboard boots all day. I expect I'll love them even more once I start skiing


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

i usually wear Sorel. most of my buddies that work at the mountain usually wear the Sorel Caribou. that boot is a beast and a bit overkill unless you're working all day in the snow. I use the Sorel 1964 PAC T...they're not as big/bulky and you can buy different liners


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

bought a pair of waterproof and cold proof up to -40 at costco for 30 bucks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

+1 on the Sorels. I have the Caribous and those fuckers keep me warm and dry.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have old leather hikers....I use boot wax/grease to keep them sealed up.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

try waterproofbootsforum.com


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Anything Keen... Even their sandals are water proof.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bogs are my #1










got em for slogging around wintery horse fields, now, if i'm not in my boardboots, i'm in bogs. warm, 100% dry and surprisingly comfy


----------

